# Solved: How to connect computer to HDTV



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Just got an HDTV with HDMI capability. How do I go about hooking up my computer to the tv so I can watch dvds on the tv? Will I be able to play dvd's containing avi files? I'm running Windows XP Pro on a home network through a Linksys router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unless you have a computer with an HDMI output, you probably won't be using the HDMI capability. DVI is supposed to be "similar" to HDMI, and I have a DVI to HDMI cable, though I haven't actually tried plugging it in. Have you tried looked for a DVI to HDMI cable?


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Unless you have a computer with an HDMI output, you probably won't be using the HDMI capability. DVI is supposed to be "similar" to HDMI, and I have a DVI to HDMI cable, though I haven't actually tried plugging it in. Have you tried looked for a DVI to HDMI cable?


Oh great, now I'm thoroughly confused. How do I know if I have HDMI capability on the computer. This was my daughter's originally and she did some upgrading especially the graphics card. It has a Radeon 9250 w/256 mb adapter ram if this helps any.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if it has a DVI connector, I "think" that may be compatible with HDMI with the proper cable. Here's an article on the topic: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_11_4/feature-dvi-hdmi-hdcp-connections-11-2004.html


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

look on the back of ur pc tower 2 see if there's a connector just like the hdmi connector on the back of ur tv... if not, get the cable as suggested by johnwill or buy a dvd player 4 ur tv that is hdmi compatible. that's what i did


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I doubt many video cards have an HDMI connector. Perhaps some of the new multi-media ones do, my HP multi-media laptop happens to have an HDMI connector. I've yet to try it connected to the HDTV, got to give that a try.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I doubt many video cards have an HDMI connector. Perhaps some of the new multi-media ones do, my HP multi-media laptop happens to have an HDMI connector. I've yet to try it connected to the HDTV, got to give that a try.


Well, I've solved my problem. As it turns out my new dvd player is divx compatible and plays my avi discs just fine. Someone who actually had the player told me it worked for them, so I went out and got one. It was cheap enough at $40 in Walmart. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

